# Two beloved squishies



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

I've had these boys since they were 3 weeks old. At 7 months now, they've become little rat men. They're the sweetest rats you'll ever meet!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Aw, what cuties!


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

** SNIFFLES **
I can't believe how big mine are getting too! They grow up so fast!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

aww they are so fuzzy! I love the rex fur.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Those whiskers...


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

I need to get better pictures of their coats for you to see! Their fur is so beautiful.  
Shawna- they definitely do, its just not fair!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Squee adorable!


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

They are so cute together. I love their sweet little faces.


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

Their sweet little rat faces melt my heart


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Aww! They look like big, snuggly babies! How cute!


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful coat on my handsome mannn


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

Ohhhh.... they are beautiful! The breeder I get my babies from just got a Rex, so waiting patiently on some Rex babies next to add to my crew!


----------

